# we've all seen the nub ashstand but...



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Here is the Oliva Serie V Belicoso... feel free to post your great ashstands....


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

excellent picture. Ive got a Gran Habano Corojo #5 in my hand right now...just may have to try that.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Cusano Rare Camaroon


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice circus ash stands right here!


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

Never tried and ash stand but I might have to try one with the next cigar I smoke.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice one


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

Huge props to the first to post a perfecto...


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

Niiiiiice!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Yup, I get the same nice tight ash from the serie V's. I've also done this with a few CAO's.

Great pic


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

AspiringGent said:


> Huge props to the first to post a perfecto...


 Where my props at... Gurkha Legend Aniversario!!!! this thing had the strongest ash ever!!


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

I have tried 3 times and I just can't get it to balance.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Here's one for you.


----------



## NoRetreat (Jun 30, 2009)

I love the ash stands. I never try them because I'm afraid my ash will break. But, I will soon and post a picture. Great job!!


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

HAHA, i love this tread! Keep this up, its really fun to check out!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I lol'd! I dont think I've ever seen this before! Neat trick! I now feel the urge to smoke another to try this...


----------

